# The match maker...



## Happy

Post your name and let someone in this forum match you with another.


----------



## Shai Gar

Okay I'm interested in finding out who you think you'd put me with.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Alright :tongue:


----------



## starri

This is interesting. I'm in.


----------



## Shai Gar

StarryNight = BadWolf

JoeMetallic = DaylightSun


----------



## Ungweliante

Yeah, let's see


----------



## Nightriser

I'll bite. :mellow:


----------



## snail

Okay, but don't just say "cryptonia" because that's too obvious. Pick someone else for me, so I can see what sort of person you think I'd like if I weren't selecting one for myself.


----------



## mcgooglian

This should be interesting. Im in.


----------



## Deadhorace

I want to see where this goes,I'm in


----------



## Harlequin

This is only my 10th post so best of luck!


----------



## Viktoria2

Cool. I'm in.


----------



## Jrquinlisk

Sure, this should be interesting.


----------



## gOpheR

Okay im in, but if you aren't the one matched with me please don't cry, just remember it's all in good fun.


----------



## Ninja Nem

I'm curious too.


----------



## Indigo

This is all going to end in cyber-tears, I can tell already.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I'm in too ^_^.


----------



## Shai Gar

CHAwklet said:


> I'm curious too.


bi-curious?


----------



## Cheeeese

Count me in. Good luck :wink:


----------



## BehindSmile

Yep, I'm up for it!


----------



## Shai Gar

BehindSmile - BadWolf.
Viktoria - BadWolf.
StarryNights - BadWolf.
Bri - BadWolf.

Now you ladies will need to fight over him. Panties only, in the mud.


----------



## Nightriser

And I will challenge the victor. I want BadWolf in my harem. :tongue:


----------



## BehindSmile

Shai Gar said:


> BehindSmile - BadWolf.
> Viktoria - BadWolf.
> StarryNights - BadWolf.
> Bri - BadWolf.
> 
> Now you ladies will need to fight over him. Panties only, in the mud.


I prefer oil. A big ring of baby oil. It'd be more fun.


----------



## Shai Gar

I'm taking Sifr, BehindSmile, Starry, Night, and Indigo.


----------



## Shai Gar




----------



## Trope

Count me in as well.


----------



## Nightriser

I claim: BadWolf, Joe, gOpheR, shano, Shai, and maybe mcgooglian.


----------



## mcgooglian

Come on, you know you want an ISTP in your life.:tongue:


----------



## Happy

Wow. A lot of people replied. I will update this thread when I get home. I am making a list.:crazy: For those that don't have that many post, it would be quite difficult to find someone for you.


----------



## Nightriser

Already have one. Sort of. 

Just be glad that you're being acknowledged.


----------



## Shai Gar

who do you have for me on your list?
Or
who do you have me for on your list?


----------



## Dr. Metallic

nightriser said:


> i claim: Badwolf, joe, gopher, shano, shai, and maybe mcgooglian.


=d bonk!!!!


----------



## BehindSmile

Lance said:


> Wow. A lot of people replied. I will update this thread when I get home. I am making a list.:crazy: For those that don't have that many post, it would be quite difficult to find someone for you.


Oh no! I'm tryin, I'm tryin! I'm relatively new. Still try to find someone for me??


----------



## Viktoria2

Shai Gar said:


> BehindSmile - BadWolf.
> Viktoria - BadWolf.
> StarryNights - BadWolf.
> Bri - BadWolf.



rofl, looks like wolf really gets around. :tongue:

edit: behindsmile, i could picture you and joe together


----------



## addle1618

Attempt :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Shai: you and Daylightsun.

BehindSmile: you and Beloved.

Viktoria: you and Badwolf. 

:]


----------



## Spooky

Count me in too.


----------



## Indigo

BehindSmile + Trope (= wuv 4eva)


----------



## BehindSmile

haha so that's trope, badwolf, joemetallic, beloved...

I get around.


----------



## T-Guy

wow...everyone's in on this. Count me in as well.


----------



## TheHappyMinority

Well, I'm not available. But I'm curious to see which person you dislike enough to match up with me. :crazy:


----------



## Spooky

Lance, if you absolutely _must_ pair me up with more than one woman, that is a sacrifice I am willing to make...for the team. :wink:

I will sacrifice my happiness of being in a monogamous online relationship, if that is what's required of me.


----------



## Shai Gar

Lance? It's been two pages already and we're already starting on the third. Where are our results?

I want to see mine.


----------



## snail

Which ones are you hoping he selects for you? You have your eye on more than one?

I can think of who my choices would be, but it's much more fun for me to wait and find out what Lance thinks.
Lance? Are you there?


----------



## DayLightSun

I need to know Lance. :wink:


----------



## Shai Gar

I'm just waiting to see who he thinks is a good match. His list will be a judgement on how he sees us, not on who we should be with.


Lance, You better not match up Snail and I, or we'll kill you.


----------



## Spooky

snail said:


> Which ones are you hoping he selects for you? You have your eye on more than one?


You make it sound as though I desire more than one woman. What kind of man do you think I am? :mellow:


----------



## Zulban

Beloved said:


> Lance, if you absolutely _must_ pair me up with more than one woman, that is a sacrifice I am willing to make...for the team. :wink:





Beloved said:


> You make it sound as though I desire more than one woman. What kind of man do you think I am? :mellow:


__________________


----------



## Spooky

Good job Zulban. Clearly, I was making a joke. Nothing gets passed you.


----------



## Zulban

Hmmm... My original had "Sarcasm? " but I edited it out for the 18 underscores to be smug. Oh well.


----------



## snail

Shai Gar said:


> I'm just waiting to see who he thinks is a good match. His list will be a judgement on how he sees us, not on who we should be with.
> 
> 
> Lance, You better not match up Snail and I, or we'll kill you.


I know. I'm just curious what kind of person Lance thinks I would like. 

and.... Gah!


----------



## TheHappyMinority

Trope + Shai Gar. They both guys though aren't they?? hmm...


----------



## Nightriser

TheHappyMinority said:


> Trope + Shai Gar. They both guys though aren't they?? hmm...


Hm, a reverse orientation version would be amusing. Sooo...Wolf/Nephy? Wolf/Shai? Starry/daylight?


----------



## Shai Gar

Nightriser/CharlieChaotic?


----------



## Zulban

Beloved said:


> Good job Zulban. Clearly, I was making a joke. Nothing gets passed you.


Oh I get it now. Forgive me for my confusion and confrontational-ism


----------



## TheHappyMinority

Rowl.... *suggestive eyebrow raise*


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

Shai Gar said:


> Nightriser/CharlieChaotic?


Sorry, But I don't think this would never happen
Yea, our personalities would be great, but she is missing the one thing that I'll need in the long run
...a penis

Now, you and wolfie, on the other hand, would be great together.


----------



## Shai Gar

He's missing ... Oh right, he's a cunt.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

But, I thought that was your job...since your not a man and all. :crazy:


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

ps....be a woman!


----------



## mcgooglian

StarryNights said:


> but please no smoke or fireworks in harem. we like to keep the music soft and the atmosphere gentle and breezy.


Too late for that.


----------



## Nightriser

mcgooglian said:


> I put them back together and they work even better now:tongue:


Now go play with your other toys:
ThinkGeek :: Phantom Keystroker V2









ThinkGeek :: Rubik's Mirror Blocks Cube









ThinkGeek :: Curiously Strong Magnets


----------



## mcgooglian

yay! is there a reason you're trying to keep me distracted?


----------



## starri

Nightriser said:


> Now go play with your other toys:


yay i think we're running this harem business pretty well.:bored:


----------



## Nightriser

That was purely unintentional, because I was rather slow in posting. 

You wouldn't happen to have any alkali metals? I'll trade you some for the keystroker and Rubik's cube.


----------



## Nightriser

StarryNights said:


> yay i think we're running this harem business pretty well.:bored:


Well, it's not like it's difficult.


----------



## mcgooglian

what kind of alkali metals do you need?


----------



## Nightriser

Any. Lithium, sodium, potassium, rubidium, cesium, or francium. It only matters that it's an alkali metal.


----------



## mcgooglian

I think I'll take the Lithium for some batteries.:tongue:


----------



## moon

Okay me too.


----------



## Shai Gar

CHAwklet said:


> You do realize of course that Sifr and Llixgrijb are the same person right?


Pffft, as if. All their posts have different usernames. I'm not going to be tricked.



Nightriser said:


> Really? Are you sure? I thought Sifr was just another of shano's identities, and Llix was some mozza with an identity crisis.


What's a mozza? Shano is cuuuuutttteee! Have you seen that photo of her lying down with her puppy?


----------



## Nightriser

Shai Gar said:


> What's a mozza? Shano is cuuuuutttteee! Have you seen that photo of her lying down with her puppy?


Shano *is* cute. Cute like a keetom! 

Mozza: http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/1465-off-topic-thread-8.html#post41960


----------



## Schwarz

I'm sorta curious about who I would be matched with.


----------



## Shai Gar

hee, a chickadee badeedoo shalalala


----------



## Pristinegirl

Love makes it tickle in my tummy ^^


----------



## Psilocin

... Good luck.


----------



## slowriot

Pristinegirl said:


> Love makes it tickle in my tummy ^^


----------



## mcgooglian

love? what is this emotion you call love?


----------



## Pristinegirl

slowriot said:


> YouTube - Yummy Yummy Yummy I got love in my tummy


Haha I know that song by 1910 Fruitgum Company 



mcgooglian said:


> love? what is this emotion you call love?


Hmm well I wouldnt expect you to understand, dearest ST  See, love is the warmest & happiest feeling of them all. Imagine being happy amplified x1000.


----------



## mcgooglian

Pristinegirl said:


> Hmm well I wouldnt expect you to understand, dearest ST  See, love is the warmest & happiest feeling of them all. Imagine being happy amplified x1000.


Does not compute. It is an emotion and therefore unnecessary.


----------



## mcgooglian

Eeyore was awesome:tongue: I wonder what he'd be like happy.


----------



## εmptε

*Surreal Breakfast* *& Viktoria seem like they'd be a good match too.
Googlian & Happy.
*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

mcgooglian said:


> Eeyore was awesome:tongue: I wonder what he'd be like happy.


He would be up at all hours jumping off walls which would in turn upstage Tiger who would move in with Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen and pop party pills and drink vodka (because he's depressed that Eeyore upstaged him) occasionaly attending raves while Eeyore would stop bouncing off walls because he hates routine, he would then attend raves with Tiger and Tigers' two new wives



BadWolf said:


> *Surreal Breakfast* *& Viktoria seem like they'd be a good match too.
> *


I feel sorry for her now :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian

Surreal Breakfast said:


> He would be up at all hours jumping off walls which would in turn upstage Tiger who would move in with Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen and pop party pills and drink vodka occasionaly (because he's depressed that Eeyore upstaged him) attending raves while Eeyore would stop bouncing off walls because he hates routine, he would then attend raves with Tiger and Tigers' two new wives


It's Tigger.:tongue: I'd like to see that, it'd be quite the show.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

mcgooglian said:


> It's Tigger.:tongue: I'd like to see that, it'd be quite the show.


It happens on a new MTV Show called Laguna Biartch, watch it, you shant be dissapointed


----------



## BehindSmile

BadWolf said:


> *Trope - Charlie
> Night - Joe
> Shai - Mystic
> Wolf - Starry
> Snail - Sil
> Lance - Daylight
> Beloved - Prestin
> Nephilim - Indigo
> 
> More to come.
> *


You forgot me. :sad:


----------



## Shai Gar

You and Me?

We can be consolation prizes for each other...


----------



## BehindSmile

Shai Gar said:


> You and Me?
> 
> We can be consolation prizes for each other...


You got matched with Mystic!


----------



## KerryLee

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha madness.. took far far too long 2 read and not an appearance from instigator, brilliant! :laughing:


----------



## εmptε

BehindSmile said:


> You got matched with Mystic!


*Actually, I've changed my mind after reading you two go at it, and I believe Shai and Behindsmile would be a great match. I'll put mystic with someone else, or leave her off because she already has a man.*


----------



## Spooky

BehindSmile said:


> You forgot me. :sad:


I didn't forget you. :wink:


----------



## Trope

I didn't either. :wink:


----------



## CJay3113

Wow. I'm gone for a little bit and I come back to this. This is going to be interesting to see who Lance pairs up. I've read everyone's thoughts about who would fit together and can definitely see a lot of them. I'm assuming it's too late to be on said list?


----------



## starri

BadWolf said:


> *
> Wolf - Starry
> 
> *


*hugs wolf against his will*


----------



## Spooky

CJay3113 said:


> I'm assuming it's too late to be on said list?


Not at all. As you can see, we haven't made much progress since the OP, 26 pages later.


----------



## Spooky

StarryNights said:


> *hugs wolf against his will*


You can hug me against my will (but then I guess it wouldn't be against my will). It might be against YOUR will. lol


----------



## εmptε

StarryNights said:


> *hugs wolf against his will*


**Hugs starry not against her will**


----------



## starri

Beloved said:


> You can hug me against my will (but then I guess it wouldn't be against my will)


awwww *hugs beloved*

i hope that post about cynical INFP didnt get to u THAT much.. i was bugged at my INFP best friend...


----------



## Spooky

StarryNights said:


> awwww *hugs beloved*
> 
> i hope that post about cynical INFP didnt get to u THAT much.. i was bugged at my INFP best friend...


No, it didn't bother me. I can relate to it though, on certain levels.


----------



## Ninja Nem

Since Lance is currently mia.....I want to see who the other users would pair me up with.


----------



## Slider

Double post.


----------



## INFJGirlie

Slider said:


> Thought I'd give it try, since being nice hasn't worked.
> 
> Some girls like it rough.


Okay note to the one match making us up, I am not one of the ones who like it rough......Thanks! LOL


----------



## rowingineden

INFJGirlie said:


> Okay note to the one match making us up, I am not one of the ones who like it rough......Thanks! LOL


No, you seem to me like the kind to want to be treated with, uh, elegance, careful gentlemanliness. Ha.


----------



## fishier3000

Sweet. I'll play. I'm curious.


----------

